# PTO Grinds When Engaging



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Thought I would post this in case anyone else is having similar problems. I have a straight transmission 2WD Kubota L3400F. When I would try to engage the pto...severe grinding. I thought the worse but then noticed the clutch peddle had 2" of play. I adjusted the linkage to 1" free play and no more grind. A 5 minute, zero dollar solution. :headclap:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good info to share..thanks.


----------

